# Lübeck ||| Der "bekannte" Lohmühlen Spot



## Aff?e (17. August 2005)

Tja an die Lübeck , bzw. möchtegern Lübecker !
Kennt ihr den Lohmühlenspot ? Er is ziemlich arm , aber mit nem Ausbau wirds glaub ich nix , man brauch da ein bisschen mehr Platz ! Immer dieselben Rampen Art und alles ein bisschen Schief ! Aber man will ja nich auf perfektionist machen . 
LÜBECKER , WO SEID IHR ?
Den könnt man ausbauen !!!!!!


----------



## emb (18. August 2005)

Aff?e schrieb:
			
		

> Tja an die Lübeck , bzw. möchtegern Lübecker !
> Kennt ihr den Lohmühlenspot ? Er is ziemlich arm , aber mit nem Ausbau wirds glaub ich nix , man brauch da ein bisschen mehr Platz ! Immer dieselben Rampen Art und alles ein bisschen Schief ! Aber man will ja nich auf perfektionist machen .
> LÜBECKER , WO SEID IHR ?
> Den könnt man ausbauen !!!!!!



wie oft wurde dort in den vergangen jahren von einigen gebaut....manche mit plan manche weniger.eine zeit war es ganz nett dort.formiert euch,tauscht adressen aus,etc. so erreicht ihr mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (19. August 2005)

Meinst du das als Antwort oder als Frage ?!?!?!?!


----------



## burn (22. August 2005)

die leute die da manchmal zugange sind kannst du auch unter 
http://flowteam.de.vu/
erreichen...


----------



## Knuut (24. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,
wir suchen hier mal in Lübeck einen Local, der uns hier mal ein paar Spots zeigen kann.
Bitte meldet Euch mal

Gruß


----------



## Aff?e (25. August 2005)

@ burn 
die seite funzt net


----------



## emb (25. August 2005)

Aff?e schrieb:
			
		

> @ burn
> die seite funzt net



soltet ihr nicht einen eigenen dirtspot bekommen..........


----------



## Da-MoShAz (25. August 2005)

moin,
also ich bin lübecker und an der lohmuehle könnt ihr das vergessen.. nurnoch dumme kiddys die alles kaputt machen im letzten jahr hatten wa das alles gut aufgebaut das man da fahren konnte naja.. jetzt haben wir unser eigenes gelände von der stadt wo wir dirten können!  
ich fahre aber immer am skatepark kanalstraße
und hl-bikerz.de.vu ist auch schon alt..
naja wir sind erreichbar unter
flowteam.de.vu die seite ist grade offline da irgendwas mitm server nicht stimmt  
könnt ja schreiben fals ihr fragen habt


----------



## emb (26. August 2005)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> also ich bin lübecker und an der lohmuehle könnt ihr das vergessen.. nurnoch dumme kiddys die alles kaputt machen im letzten jahr hatten wa das alles gut aufgebaut das man da fahren konnte naja.. jetzt haben wir unser eigenes gelände von der stadt wo wir dirten können!
> ich fahre aber immer am skatepark kanalstraße
> und hl-bikerz.de.vu ist auch schon alt..
> ...



stehen schon dirts auf dem gelände,welches von der stadt gestellt wurde?


----------



## Da-MoShAz (26. August 2005)

ja, 2 doubles.. ne kleine line mit "kleinen doubles" davon ist einer dirt absprung und der andere hat nen holz absprung  
an der bahn wird aber dieses wochenende noch gebaut


----------



## emb (26. August 2005)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> ja, 2 doubles.. ne kleine line mit "kleinen doubles" davon ist einer dirt absprung und der andere hat nen holz absprung
> an der bahn wird aber dieses wochenende noch gebaut



wo stehen die denn?ich bin wohl in drei wochen mal wieder in lübeck und würde mir das dann mal anschauen.bauen dort leute mit erfahrung oder wird dort eher experimentiert?größe der dirts?können uns dann ja mal dort treffen.wollte dann auch mal in malente rumschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (26. August 2005)

also ich find des auch echt ******** mit den scheiss kiddys die die rampen kaputt machen , 2004 sah noch alles schön schmucke aus , da bin ich aber noch kein dirtbike gefahren , 2005 also ja wenn ich so die fotos von hl-riderz.de.vu mit dem jetzigen stand vergleiche dann sehe ich , dass die rampen am jahres anfang etwas größer waren , wär geil wenn ihr euch mal melden würdet , wenn ihr irgendwie mal zur lohmühle fahrt

mfg Aff?e

MY icq : 225633987


----------



## emb (5. September 2005)

Aff?e schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find des auch echt ******** mit den scheiss kiddys die die rampen kaputt machen , 2004 sah noch alles schön schmucke aus , da bin ich aber noch kein dirtbike gefahren , 2005 also ja wenn ich so die fotos von hl-riderz.de.vu mit dem jetzigen stand vergleiche dann sehe ich , dass die rampen am jahres anfang etwas größer waren , wär geil wenn ihr euch mal melden würdet , wenn ihr irgendwie mal zur lohmühle fahrt
> 
> mfg Aff?e
> 
> MY icq : 225633987



ich dachte da darf nicht mehr gebaut werden....es gab doch ärger mit dem hausmeister der schule.


----------

